# MDM (level of risk) and Blood Transfusions



## moremopars1 (Jun 14, 2013)

What level of risk does a Blood transfusion fall under in the Medical decision making?


----------



## MnTwins29 (Jun 14, 2013)

*Subject to interpretation*

I have never found any "official" documentation on this - but I would place it in the moderate risk level as a minor procedure with identified risk factors.


----------



## Tonyj (Jun 17, 2013)

I tend to disagree. There are significant risks associated with blood transfusions. I'd list it as high risk. I have a grid (can't remember where I got it from) that gives a more detailed listing of "risks" and blood transfusions is listed as high. I'd be happy to forward it to you if you'd like. Just supply me with an email address. Also, Palmetto MAC, I believe came out with an updated more detailed grid for " drug therapy/risks". It can be used as a guide.
Just my opinion.


----------



## MikeEnos (Jun 17, 2013)

Before this turns into one of those long threads where everyone lists their emails and asks you to send them a copy, I would prefer if everyone could just send Tony a private message requesting a copy, and be sure to include the best email for him to reach you at.

Here is what I was able to find:

-Palmetto GBA article on Management Options: Drug Therapy Requiring Intensive Monitoring for Toxicity
-Palmetto GBA article detailing the Medical Decision Making Component

If I can find the article Tony is referring to, I'll link to it directly.  I hope this helps.


----------



## MnTwins29 (Jun 17, 2013)

Thanks for the first article Mike - VERY helpful with determining toxicity of some drugs.   Got it bookmarked!


----------



## Pam Brooks (Jun 17, 2013)

Ditto, Mike.  My auditors are doing the happy dance.  If only NHIC was so detailed.......Thanks for the article.


----------



## MnTwins29 (Jun 18, 2013)

Pam Brooks said:


> Ditto, Mike.  My auditors are doing the happy dance.  If only NHIC was so detailed.......Thanks for the article.



NGS is just as bad - frankly, I have found Palmetto the best MAC to find information.


----------



## smcarpenter (Jan 21, 2015)

Tonyj said:


> I tend to disagree. There are significant risks associated with blood transfusions. I'd list it as high risk. I have a grid (can't remember where I got it from) that gives a more detailed listing of "risks" and blood transfusions is listed as high. I'd be happy to forward it to you if you'd like. Just supply me with an email address. Also, Palmetto MAC, I believe came out with an updated more detailed grid for " drug therapy/risks". It can be used as a guide.
> Just my opinion.



Can you please email the detailed listing that states "transfusions"?  sjfisher@sentara.com

Thank you very much


----------



## JillSmithers (Apr 22, 2016)

*Table of risk?*

Did anyone come up with a definitive answer to this? The articles linked did not indicate blood transfusions and where they fall on the table of risk for the MDM. And, just FYI, CMS was absolutely NO help in this either.


----------



## rtrivedi (Dec 12, 2016)

*Transfusion*



JillSmithers said:


> Did anyone come up with a definitive answer to this? The articles linked did not indicate blood transfusions and where they fall on the table of risk for the MDM. And, just FYI, CMS was absolutely NO help in this either.




Please let me know if anyone has the definitive answer.   our physicians are  stating that pt has thalassemia and here for a regular transfusion.   he was monitored for toxicities.  does this make  this visit level 5.   Thanks


----------



## az2tn@yahoo.com (Nov 11, 2017)

MikeEnos said:


> Before this turns into one of those long threads where everyone lists their emails and asks you to send them a copy, I would prefer if everyone could just send Tony a private message requesting a copy, and be sure to include the best email for him to reach you at.
> 
> Here is what I was able to find:
> 
> ...



The above links are dead. Does anyone have anything that is current pertaining to blood transfusions in MDM?


----------



## az2tn@yahoo.com (Nov 13, 2017)

MikeEnos said:


> Before this turns into one of those long threads where everyone lists their emails and asks you to send them a copy, I would prefer if everyone could just send Tony a private message requesting a copy, and be sure to include the best email for him to reach you at.
> 
> Here is what I was able to find:
> 
> ...



The above links are dead. Does anyone have anything that is current pertaining to blood transfusions in MDM?


----------



## tsnider (Apr 26, 2022)

Here is a current link for the Management Options article https://www.palmettogba.com/palmetto/jmb.nsf/DID/8EELEJ7715


----------

